# Her name is Jessenia



## delizo23 (Aug 6, 2010)

this was supposed to be a sunset shoot, but we just missed it because we were running late. so we had to work with the night atmosphere. theres not much light on an island. all i had was a flashlight and my strobes of course. the black background is killing me, but we made it work i guess. we are going to re-do this shoot when there is light outside

Location: on an island half a mile off the shore of NJ

Model: Jessenia Vice - she is second place semi-finalist in the Maxim Hometown Hotties Contest. shes awesome

Camera: Nikon D700 24-70 lens

Strobes: Alienbee 800 (boomed softbox) and SB600 and SB800



1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## Bram (Aug 6, 2010)

dude niceeeeeeee


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 6, 2010)

Very nice! Hot model, nice posing...1 and 3 are my favorites. I think even though u missed the sunset you aimed for, the dark surrounding works well for this. Makes it mysterious and seductive looking. I like the way you did your lighting in these shots. Very good job!


----------



## Oldschool92' (Aug 6, 2010)

:shock:  Incredible..


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 6, 2010)

Great work and nicely captured in each shot. My only niggle is seeing strobe in pic 1.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't care for the wide-angle perspective at all.


----------



## Markw (Aug 6, 2010)

^^
Wow.  How constructive one can be.

I think they all look great.  I think the wide angle works wonderfully here.  Especially in number one and three.  I like the look of the strobe in 1, too. If these were mine, I would have cloned out the background lights in the second image.  Other than that, I think they all are very successful.

Mark


----------



## supraman215 (Aug 6, 2010)

I love the sharp edgy aggressive lighting. 

Which island?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 6, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> Don't care for the wide-angle perspective at all.





Markw said:


> ^^
> Wow.  How constructive one can be.



I agree (with Petraio Prime).

None of them look particularly 'hot' to me.  You've got focus issues in #2.
Focus is on her chest - I understand why - but it doesn't really work with her face out of focus.

The rest - the poses are unflattering - certainly not what I would expect to see in Maxim - which, I take it, is what you were going for...  I can see her as a semi-finalist, but, IMO, these will not help to elevate her to the next level...

I can't really give you tips on how to make it better, because this is not the kind of thing I shoot, but I know 'awesome' when I see it, and this isn't it.  I have seen a lot of shots like this though, and these are mediocre - to be perfectly honest.  Sorry to be harsh, but when you're talking Maxim - I think they need to be as good as they possibly can.


----------



## Early (Aug 7, 2010)

I, too, don't care for the wide angle perspective.  It's not too bad in 1 & 4, but in 2 & 3, the model's head looks too big for her body.  I know you see a lot of that today, but it's still very unflattering for the model.

Also, and I may be old school in this, I think your shots are way too harsh for the same reason.  I know women were given the vote in 1920, but they are still the fair sex.


----------



## JackRabbit (Aug 7, 2010)

The first one is your best. The light temperature is too cold though.


----------



## rully (Aug 11, 2010)

composition and color tone is so nice....


----------



## Petraio Prime (Aug 11, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > Don't care for the wide-angle perspective at all.
> ...




Yep. Not flattering at all.


----------



## delizo23 (Aug 11, 2010)

hey guys, sorry i havent been on in awhile to reply. so yeah, i got a lot of harsh comments haha. its ok tho, i see what all of you guys are talking about, and i take criticism as a good thing.

some few things (or excuses) i should tell you:

1. the reason why i shot this wide, is because i broke my 70-200. so was forced to shoot with the 24-70. i repaired my 70-200 and i am going back this saturday to shoot starting at 3pm until sunset.

2. focus sucks because, it got too dark out, and my AutoFocusAssist wasnt assisting like it should, i had to use my cellphone to light up the model. it was pitch black out there because it was on an island, and there wasnt any ambient light from anywhere. only from the shore which was far away. so i was basically shooting blind. didnt want to turn on my alienbee modeling lamp because it says not to use that when using the vagabond battery.

3. posing of the model- she was so uncomfortable, she kept jumping up every 3 shots because there were little fish swimming around her. it was hard to direct her. but YES, i still need to practice my directing. im a very soft spoken guy. i dont really instruct people

4. this isnt a shoot for Maxim. i just said she was in Hometown Hotties Contest.

this was the hardest shoot i had to do. i worked in pitch black, in the sand, in the water, as fast as i could, bugs biting me and the model (still have the bug bites on my arm and its been over a week) setting up the lights and stands in the dark is a tough task on its own. definitely a big learning experience for me. and im not saying im pro or anything and if it werent for those excuses that this would be an amazing shoot. i bet if you looked at my portfolio you would bash on so many of my pics. so please dont look at me as a cocky person. im just learning, ive only been shooting models for a 6 months. haha you guys make me either want to work harder or curl up into a ball and cry.


----------

